# cockapoos in the snow



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

these are some videos i took last year when we had loads of snow, only just got them put them together. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv6UxQXkXB8


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

wow, it looks like they really enjoyed themselves lol


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks like fun. =D Does it snow often there? We had snow last year, but it's quite rare out here in texas.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol that was actualy the most snow i had seen since i was little, we had snow not stop for a about a couple of months i think. was also the thickest and heavyest snow. the only problem is the snow balls that catch on the girls coats but its the ones inbetween their pads that are the problem.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh, I know what you mean about the snowballs! Whenever we take Cocoa out in the snow, he comes in looking like a little snowdog!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Yah, I know about snow and fur lol. When I brought 'Lo back in from playing in the snow I had to MELT ice clumps off of her legs and ears!


----------

